# Too much fish and shrimp?



## NuocCam (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi,

I was planning on adding probably about 5-10 red cherry shrimp and have a java moss grow in a corner/wall in my 10-gallon tank (picture below). 


So far I have...

2 - panda cories
2 - pepper cories
2 - green cories
4 - ghost shrimp
10 - white cloud minnows
1 - halfmoon betta

And for plants...
1 - Anubias (not sure which one)
3 - small Java fern
2 - Medium Java fern lace
5 - Moneywort sticks (have 3 more in a breeder tank, will bring them in to main tank later)

I will probably grow a java moss first, before adding the cherry shrimp in. I am aware of the ghost shrimp that may hurt them, and betta snacking of them also. So far... my betta hasn't eaten any ghost shrimp in the 10-gallon (though he did enjoy snacking on them in his 3-gallon before).

Reason for getting some cherry shrimp is because of algae build-up, and i was hoping the ghost shrimp and cories would snack on them. 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Can you spot my betta? =D


----------



## NuocCam (Mar 7, 2011)

I also have a marimo moss ball that was broken up on the bottom left. (I also have another one that was broken in half in my breeder tank, which I will add later on)


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

Male betta make a bad addition to a community tank, I'd do female only. Looks like the other fish have been biting his fins or maybe he bit them himself.

Not too many fish, just 1 too many male betta.


----------



## NuocCam (Mar 7, 2011)

polukoff said:


> Male betta make a bad addition to a community tank, I'd do female only. Looks like the other fish have been biting his fins or maybe he bit them himself.
> 
> Not too many fish, just 1 too many male betta.


First, Thanks for your response.

But... I recently just got 10-gallon as a gift, and he had his fin damaged from the fake plant I had that I took out once I got the tank. Plus when I got the cloud minnows, they were all very small and mostly afraid of him at first.

Most I've seen my betta do to Any fish is flare at them, or at most steal their food.


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

The Cherry Shrimp would not be a good choice to control an algae problem. Your problem with the algae is likely caused by nutrients. 

I would add additional plants (especially "hungry" stem plants) or a nerite snail or two. If you are going to add Cherries, you need much, much more cover for them than you have now.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

your tank is way over stocked as is 17 fish (not to mention shrimp) in a 10 gallon is way too many. I would purchase another tank, move half your fish from this tank to the other, and forget about the shrimp completely unless you purchase something larger than a 10. You would need atleast a 20, preferably 26-30 to keep all these guys happy and healthy. Right now with your current stocking level youd need to be doing at absolute minimum 2 50% changes in your tank per week


----------



## NuocCam (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you for Both of your responses.




tekkguy said:


> The Cherry Shrimp would not be a good choice to control an algae problem. Your problem with the algae is likely caused by nutrients.
> 
> I would add additional plants (especially "hungry" stem plants) or a nerite snail or two. If you are going to add Cherries, you need much, much more cover for them than you have now.



True to the cherries with cover, and that is why I would wait awhile until my java moss grew largely (which I just got one and 2 nerite snails). And.. I probably won't be getting any cherries for awhile then.





aemaki09 said:


> your tank is way over stocked as is 17 fish (not to mention shrimp) in a 10 gallon is way too many. I would purchase another tank, move half your fish from this tank to the other, and forget about the shrimp completely unless you purchase something larger than a 10. You would need atleast a 20, preferably 26-30 to keep all these guys happy and healthy. Right now with your current stocking level youd need to be doing at absolute minimum 2 50% changes in your tank per week




I am aware that I have a lot of fish, but I assume that if the cories are relaxing at the bottom often and the minnows at the top, they'd have their "space". And as for the betta... Well, he goes where ever he pleases. 

Unless we talk about bioload, then I agree that I have a lot of fish. 

I would like to purchase another tank, but I wouldn't have the funds and room at this moment to have 3 tanks running. I'm just using my old 3 gallon tank as a breeding tank for now. After 2 years, I will probably get a 30+ gallon.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Adding things really won't help - the cherry shrimp aren't amazing algae eaters, and adding more to your bioload is just going to cause more algae. Is it possible for you to rehome some of your fish, or trade them with someone so that you have proper schools of cories?  For now, definitely don't add more fish/shrimp/anything. Plants, go nuts with, but not more critters.


----------



## NuocCam (Mar 7, 2011)

Bombalurina said:


> Adding things really won't help - the cherry shrimp aren't amazing algae eaters, and adding more to your bioload is just going to cause more algae. Is it possible for you to rehome some of your fish, or trade them with someone so that you have proper schools of cories?  For now, definitely don't add more fish/shrimp/anything. Plants, go nuts with, but not more critters.


Thank you for your response.

I would hate to rehome them, since they could have "gotten along" with one another and I've grown an attachment. =(. I had originally 5 minnows and they were really tiny, so I decided to buy 5 more... I didn't think they grow that fast (plus cost me $1 for 5). My cories seem to get along well together, sometimes they go with their pair. Raising four 2-3 week old cories, and had 5 that just hatched yesterday in another tank. 

I would give some of my minnows to my relative, but he has my old 2.5 gallon tank that houses a vt betta with 2 shrimp. If he upgraded to a 10-gallon, I'd be happy to give him 5 minnows and the cories i'm raising.

Most likely I won't get any more fish/shrimp or plants for awhile.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Coo.  Just a note for future: although cories will school with other types (e.g. bronze will school with peppered) they are happier in groups of their own kind.


----------



## NuocCam (Mar 7, 2011)

Bombalurina said:


> Coo.  Just a note for future: although cories will school with other types (e.g. bronze will school with peppered) they are happier in groups of their own kind.


I will keep that in mind for the future. Greatly appreciate it!


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

Way overstocked. Take out all minnows they are coldwater fish.


----------



## NuocCam (Mar 7, 2011)

fishy314 said:


> Way overstocked. Take out all minnows they are coldwater fish.


Yes, I am aware about my overstocked tank. I have no intention of removing any minnows or any other fish (unless they lived their life to the end) at this moment. 

I know minnows are cold water fish, but they seem to be very active in my tank at 75 degrees. I see them darting around, sometimes during the night they explore the anubias. 

Plus... Where would I put them if I cannot afford to have another 10+ gallon tank around me at this moment?
I don't think they'd like my 3 gallon breeder tank that is set around 80 degrees~.

This site:

http://www.steelcitybettas.com/tankmatesforbettas.htm

said they would be fine~. I was originally going to get guppies until I saw that site =P.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

75 is a good compromise for the species you have.  As long as you are keeping up with water changes, I don't foresee huge dramas for you.  I know a lady who kept white clouds with bettas very well.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Yeah I agree with bombalurina, just PLEASE keep up with your water changes, with the amount of fish you have in your tank you should honestly be doing at minimum 2/week of atleast 30%.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

+1

cleaning the tank 2 times a week you should be okay but as fish die off of old age don't replace them. Let the number drop to about 6 fish and keep that as the stock.


----------



## NuocCam (Mar 7, 2011)

Bombalurina said:


> 75 is a good compromise for the species you have.  As long as you are keeping up with water changes, I don't foresee huge dramas for you.  I know a lady who kept white clouds with bettas very well.


Will do with the water changes! 



aemaki09 said:


> Yeah I agree with bombalurina, just PLEASE keep up with your water changes, with the amount of fish you have in your tank you should honestly be doing at minimum 2/week of atleast 30%.


I will do my best. I always change it on Sat~Sun for sure. If I am not bombarded with homework or something else, I would do it on Wednesday.
The bucket I have for water changes can only hold about 3~4 gallons anyways, so it shouldn't be bad.



LadyVictorian said:


> +1
> 
> cleaning the tank 2 times a week you should be okay but as fish die off of old age don't replace them. Let the number drop to about 6 fish and keep that as the stock.



6 fish total in my tank or just the minnows? 

If the minnows were to die off, I probably won't get more unless I upgrade my tank for me to get 10+ later.
If a cory were to die within the year (knock on wood), I will replace it with the one I'm raising in my other tank since I want to keep a min of 6 cories in my tank.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

6 fish total, that is how much a tank can comfortably hold of this size. 6 fish and a few shrimp or one snail.


----------



## NuocCam (Mar 7, 2011)

LadyVictorian said:


> 6 fish total, that is how much a tank can comfortably hold of this size. 6 fish and a few shrimp or one snail.


I will keep that in mind. Thank you.


----------

